# 3-17 [The Boys are Back...]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

...at Sykes that is! Been way too long since we've put a scare into the bulls of Sykes bridge, so last night we decided to hit it for a couple hours. Caleb, who made the decision to become a hermit back in the middle of October when temperatures started falling below 70 degrees, actually decided that he wanted to join as well! So Mitch, Caleb, Ashlie & I ventured out to the bridge that used to be a second home to me around 12:30AM. We finally made it out on the bridge to start fishing around a quarter after 1, & it didn't take long for our spirits to brighten. We saw two bulls cruising the light strip at our first honey hole, but they weren't interested in anything. We all began walking the bridge, searching for a bronze bomber cruising the lights looking for an easy meal. Though we saw a couple dozen, we couldn't get any of them to eat. Caleb decided to switch tactics & downsize his tackle, & his efforts paid off quickly with his first fish of the year - a healthy 35.5'' bull red. Seeing Caleb's success, I decided to tie on a 1/2 oz. Golden Eye jighead paired with a Matrix Shad in the Tiger Bait pattern. My first cast turned out to be a good one, & I was rewarded with a 10 minute, arm-straining, drag-screaming fight with one monster, pissed off bull. Despite her numerous efforts to break me off in the pilings, luck proved to be on my side. As soon as he got the chance, Mitch scooped the 30 pound beast up into the drop net & hauled her up for a photoshoot & some measurements. By this point we had generated a lot of attention from the other fishermen out on the bridge. About a half a dozen people talked to us & watched us over the course of the next hour or so. They were amazed that we were catching redfish on artificials, so we showed them exactly how to rig up, where to cast, & how to work the baits. Caleb & I each ended up landing one more, & we also both got to experience heartbreak in the form of a MONSTER bull running us into the pilings. We could have caught them until daylight, but we decided that a couple hours of slaying fish was enough. I forgot how tiring it is fighting bulls on light gear from the bridge. Can't wait to head out there again tonight!

*Tally for the night:*

*Me: * Fat 40'' bull & a monster 40.25'' bull 
*Caleb:* 35.5'' bull & a chunky 38.5'' bull
*Mitch:* Nada

Tight lines everyone.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Get em Fish....


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

Nice man, wish I coulda came out. I passed out!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Dam, sick way to get it done boys old school


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job on the big bulls!


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Poor Mitch. 0 fish. Good report and sounds exciting!! Good to share and help others. Looks like you got your camera going. Great pics!!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Poor Mitch. 0 fish. Good report and sounds exciting!! Good to share and help others. Looks like you got your camera going. Great pics!!


Glad you enjoyed the report, thanks Buddy!


----------



## SeaDogs (Mar 17, 2008)

so we showed them exactly how to rig up, where to cast, & how to work the baits. 

Please show us. 

Thanks


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

How do I Catch the bull red fish? What tackle do Yoo use? Bottom fishing? Will my 706 work?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

SeaDogs said:


> so we showed them exactly how to rig up, where to cast, & how to work the baits.
> 
> Please show us.
> 
> Thanks


Shoot me a PM & I'd he more than happy to explain exactly how I've been catching them! Or shoot me a text at 608-558-9386 & let's get a night planned to go out to Sykes together & I'll show you first hand what's been working for us.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hit the bridge again last night. Took a study break & casted out there for an hour, but only landed one bull. Put it in front of a dozen other ones, but they're horribly finicky right now!


----------

